# Money for a road bike



## Dark46 (14 Dec 2014)

As the heading says.
All donations gratefully received


----------



## jack smith (14 Dec 2014)

I dont get it?


----------



## cyberknight (14 Dec 2014)

I think the OP wants n+1 but like many of us is skint atm


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2014)

Big difference between want and need, once you are happy with what you have and stop wanting life gets a nicer place. 

Once you stop needing then it is certainly more comfortable.


----------



## jack smith (14 Dec 2014)

Ahh, is there a reason? I had my only bike nicked and got help on here which i was very grateful for but donated to charity ect in exchange for little bits but it go me back on the road, if its just parts your after for a charity build or something like sending bkes to africa ill gladly help. But if its asking for cash without good cause thats abit iffy.


----------



## compo (14 Dec 2014)

As the old saying goes, there's no harm in trying!

I wonder if he has researched the "proper" asking for money sites.


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2014)

If you want a roadbike but can't afford it, sell the bike in your signature and buy one. Or fleabay some other possessions, perhaps you are into that gaming nonsense so sell the toys 

Or ask your mum, as Christmas is coming


----------



## DCLane (14 Dec 2014)

Or do what I'm doing; a spare Carrera road frame/fork from eBay plus a pile of donated Freecycle bits. With some spare wheels I bought off cyberknight earlier this year for a project that's done and gone.

I'm sure I'll make a winter bike out of that lot. It may not look pretty but it'll see me through Jan/Feb and then onto eBay.


----------



## compo (14 Dec 2014)

DCLane said:


> Or do what I'm doing; a spare Carrera road frame/fork from eBay plus a pile of donated Freecycle bits. With some spare wheels I bought off cyberknight earlier this year for a project that's done and gone.
> 
> I'm sure I'll make a winter bike out of that lot. It may not look pretty but it'll see me through Jan/Feb and then onto eBay.



Apart from my Trek FX3 hybrid which I bought new that is how I get most of my bikes. My Raleigh MTB was a job lot, just a frame, with a couple of other junk bikes I got for a fiver on Ebay. I had most of what I needed to build it. My roadbike was recently kindly given to me by a fellow CC'er. The problem is that freebies never seem to come up at the right time. The OP doesn't say why he wants a roadbike. If he had good reason he may find people can help fix him up, probably not with money but with bits and pieces towards being able to build himself a bike.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2014)

I want to upgrade my bike to full Dura Ace DI2.
Any donations of money towards the project most welcome.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Dec 2014)

DCLane said:


> Or do what I'm doing; a spare Carrera road frame/fork from eBay plus a pile of donated Freecycle bits. With some spare wheels I bought off cyberknight earlier this year for a project that's done and gone.
> 
> I'm sure I'll make a winter bike out of that lot. It may not look pretty but it'll see me through Jan/Feb and then onto eBay.


I am in a similar position, i will be trawling ebay ec for some winter wheels as although the MTB is great its bloooming hard work so the vanquish will get a downgrade .


----------



## DCLane (15 Dec 2014)

cyberknight said:


> I am in a similar position, i will be trawling ebay ec for some winter wheels as although the MTB is great its bloooming hard work so the vanquish will get a downgrade .


 
I've got a pair of old Carrera wheels bought from some dodgy bloke in Derbyshire ...


----------



## cyberknight (15 Dec 2014)

Of course the OP could have been posting for fun and we are all being waaaaaaay to serious


----------



## cyberknight (15 Dec 2014)

DCLane said:


> I've got a pair of old Carrera wheels bought from some dodgy bloke in Derbyshire ...


£2.50 , they are 3 rd hand by now


----------



## young Ed (15 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I want to upgrade my bike to full Dura Ace DI2.
> Any donations of money towards the project most welcome.


could do with a ti di2 commuter and a very similar bike for leisure and touring/audax then a probably similar but maybe mechanical DA as a winter bike and then i need a carbon di2 just because i need it and for those strava KOM's and i've always fancied a recumbent 
anyone want to help me with this?

that's once i have got my family to understand the need for more than one bike!
Cheers Ed


----------

